# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  اجازة بالمعقول والمنقول للشيخ عبد الكريم الصاعقة إلى تلميذه عبد العزيز بن عكاس الأحسائي تنشر لأول مرة.

## محمد البغدادي

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إجازة مخطوطة تنشر لأول مرة 
وهي إجازة العلامة المحدث أبي البركات الشيخ عبد الكريم بن السيد عباس الشيخلي البغدادي المعروف بالصاعقة، 
إلى تلميذه عبد العزيز ابن عكاس الأحسائي.
وباعتناء أحد طلبة الشيخ صبحي السامرائي رحمه الله .
وفي الإجازة مفاجأة رواية الصاعقة مباشرة عن محمد نذير حسين الدهلوي ، وهو سند ينشر لأول مرة.
وحقوق الطبع غير محفوظة.
وهي على هذا الرابط، راجيا المشاركة ومعرفة هل نزل الرابط أم لا؟
http://www.up-00.com/?XLug

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وانظر هنا ترجمة الشيخ عبد الكريم الصاعقة.

----------


## محمد البغدادي

في مقدمة الإجازة ترجمة للشيخ الصاعقة ومعها ما استجد وعلم من ترجمته رحمه الله.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ما شاء الله انها تحفة نفيسة جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى ان يطلع عليها الشيخ محمد التكلة ليستفيد في بحثه منها ..

----------


## محمد البغدادي

وجزاكم خيرا شيخنا المرشد وبارك الله فيك .
أرسلت لشيخنا التكلة واطلع عليها وفقه الله تعالى .

----------

